# JUnit



## babuschka (14. Dez 2011)

Hallo, wollte mir jetzt mal JUnit downloaden.

Eine Frage:

Ich muss das ja im Classpath speichern, lese ich überall.




Wenn ich eine Java-Datei kompilieren lassen will, so ist dies die richtige Angabe:


```
D:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_27\bin\javac" irgendwas.java
```


Muss ich JUnit in dem Ordner bin speichern?


----------



## Final_Striker (14. Dez 2011)

Nicht speichern, sondern die jar Datei dem Classpath hinzufügen.


----------



## babuschka (14. Dez 2011)

Ja - und da weiß ich eben nicht, was das heißt!...


Was ist der Classpath und wie füge ich dem was hinzu?!


----------



## faetzminator (14. Dez 2011)

Der Classpath ist eine Auflistung von Pfaden, in welchen nach den zu ladenden Klassen gesucht werden soll. Du musst also dein(e) Jar(s) von JUnit in den Classpath aufnehmen. In der Konsole einfach [c]-cp FooBar.jar;a/b/c.jar[/c] als Parameter mitgeben.


----------



## babuschka (14. Dez 2011)

Tut mir ja wirklich leid, aber auch das verstehe ich nicht.

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich das mache. :bahnhof:


Ich habe bisher immer nur beim Kompilieren einer java-Dateo das in die Konsole eingegeben, was ich in meinem ersten Post hier geschrieben habe.


----------



## tfa (14. Dez 2011)

Wenn du JUnit einsetzen willst, solltest du lieber eine IDE verwenden. Da ist das einfacher zu konfigurieren. 
Nichtsdestotrotz sollte man schon wissen, was der Klassenpfad ist. Unittests sind ja schon ein fortgeschrittenes Thema.


----------



## ARadauer (14. Dez 2011)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, spätestes wenn man mehrer Packages und fremde Jars hat sollte man eine IDE wie Eclipse einsetzen...


----------



## babuschka (14. Dez 2011)

Mir ist schon klar, dass man es wissen sollte.
Ich weiß es aber nun mal nicht.


Ich kann nur nochmal bitten, dass mir jemand erklärt, wie ich das mache.


----------



## maki (14. Dez 2011)

Setting the class path


----------



## bygones (14. Dez 2011)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> Unittests sind ja schon ein fortgeschrittenes Thema.


ich wuerde ebenso an deiner Stelle die Prioritaeten anders setzen. Wenn dir Java noch neu ist und du mit einem Classpath nicht viel anfangen kannst, so wird dir JUnit noch ziemliche Kopfschmerzen bereiten.

Ich als Testenthusiast begruesse jeglichen Versuch so schnell wie moeglich mit Unittests anzufangen, aber manchmal ist das dann doch zu frueh


----------



## babuschka (14. Dez 2011)

Ich suche mir das nich aus, in der Vorlesung wird das verlangt.

Also ich frage nochmal, auch, wenn ich euch vor den Kopf stoße.

Ich lade also JUnit runter, dann wird gefragt, wo ich es speichern soll. Ich speichere es.


Wie sorge ich nun dafür, dass es klappt auf der Konsole?
Wo speichere ich die Textklassen ab?


----------



## Gast2 (14. Dez 2011)

java_ hat gesagt.:


> Wie sorge ich nun dafür, dass es klappt auf der Konsole?
> Wo speichere ich die Textklassen ab?



Du bist also Student. Dann kann man etwas Eigeninitiative schon erwarten! Mein Vorposter hat dir die Antwort auf deine Frage nämlich schon gegeben: 



maki hat gesagt.:


> Setting the class path



Les das also durch!


----------



## AngryDeveloper (14. Dez 2011)

maki hat doch einen Link gepostet wie man den Classpath setzt.


----------



## babuschka (14. Dez 2011)

Mensch, ich würde schon nicht immer nachhaken, wenn ichs verstanden hätte. :noe:


Also ich habe einen Ordner projekte, wo ich immer alle java-Dateien reinpacke und dann kompiliere.

Muss ich jetzt einen neuen Ordner für JUnit anlegen oder JUnit in den Ordner projekte mit reinpacken?


----------



## Final_Striker (14. Dez 2011)

java_ hat gesagt.:


> Muss ich jetzt einen neuen Ordner für JUnit anlegen oder JUnit in den Ordner projekte mit reinpacken?



Unter *Folders and archive files* ist doch ein Beispiel.


----------



## babuschka (14. Dez 2011)

Ich habe jetzt einen Ordner JUnitTest1, darin die Unterordner test, scr, lib und bin.

In lib habe ich: junit-4.10

In scr Class-Dateien.

In test die java-Dateien der Tests.


Wie kann ich jetzt im Kommandofenster den Test starten?

[Ich frage, bis es klappt.]


----------



## babuschka (14. Dez 2011)

Da ich hierfür anscheinend zu blöd bin, vielleicht besser über Eclipse.

Aber auch da habe ich ein Problem.

Wenn ich es ausführen lassen will, kommt:

Select what to run:

Ant Build...
Ant Build...



Was mache ich jetzt schon wieder falsch?


----------



## AngryDeveloper (14. Dez 2011)

In Eclipse musst du die JUnit Jar-Datei zum Build Path deines Projekts hinzufügen.

Und von der Konsole. Vielleicht kommst du mit der Java Insel auf Deutsch ja besser zurecht:
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - 19 Die Werkzeuge des JDK


----------



## babuschka (14. Dez 2011)

AngryDeveloper hat gesagt.:


> In Eclipse musst du die JUnit Jar-Datei zum Build Path deines Projekts hinzufügen.
> 
> Wie macht man das?
> 
> Ohje, ohje, ohje.


----------



## AngryDeveloper (14. Dez 2011)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Gast2 (14. Dez 2011)

java_ hat gesagt.:


> AngryDeveloper hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > In Eclipse musst du die JUnit Jar-Datei zum Build Path deines Projekts hinzufügen.
> ...


----------



## Gast2 (14. Dez 2011)

Googlen nach "eclipse build path" bringt als erstes Ergebnis:
Help - Eclipse SDK

Ist doch da alles schön erklärt oder nicht?

EDIT: zu langsam


----------



## babuschka (14. Dez 2011)

Ich fühl mich echt ein bisschen veräppelt.

Ich weiß, dass man nicht alles fragen muss, aber ich würde nicht fragen, wenn ich es alleine hinbekommen würde und andauernd bekomme ich nur Rügen und Links und wo ist die Hilfe?

Naja, wie auch immer.


Was bedeutet denn dieses Ant Build?

Das habe ich schon länger bei Eclipse, nicht erst seit ich jetzt JUnit verwenden wil.


----------



## Gast2 (14. Dez 2011)

java_ hat gesagt.:


> Ich fühl mich echt ein bisschen veräppelt.
> 
> Ich weiß, dass man nicht alles fragen muss, aber ich würde nicht fragen, wenn ich es alleine hinbekommen würde und andauernd bekomme ich nur Rügen und Links und wo ist die Hilfe?
> 
> ...



Jetzt pass mal gut auf! 

Wir können sehr wohl erwarten, dass ein Student sich zumindest einmal KURZ SELBER mit einem Problem beschäftigt! Wenn du fragst wie man in Eclipse den Build Path einstellst 2MINUTEN nachdem man dir gesagt hat du müsstest das tun, dann hast du nicht EINMAL SELBER versucht rauszufinden wie man das macht. In meinem Link ist das SCHRITT FÜR SCHRITT!!!! inklusive OK klicken erklärt. Sorry da ist nichts zu verstehen. Das muss man MACHEN!  Un dden Link findet man binnen 10 Sekunden wenn man nach Eclipse und Build Path googelt. 

Hast du eigentlich schon Mittag gegessen oder soll ichs dir noch vorkauen? 

Wir helfen hier gerne, aber nur wenn das gegenüber ein Mindestmaß an Eigeninitiative zeigt! Wie man in Eclipse den Build Path einstellt muss dir niemand erklären das steht 1000x im Internet beschrieben!

[edit]Im übrigen lass ich mal offen wer hier von wem veräppelt wird...[/edit]


----------



## babuschka (14. Dez 2011)

"Properties" kann ich schon nicht anklicken, ist grau und nicht anklickbar.


----------



## AngryDeveloper (14. Dez 2011)

Die Links beantworten deine Fragen doch. Einen hilfreichen Link zu posten ist damit durchaus auch Hilfe. Man muss ja nicht alles noch mal hinschreiben, wenn es schon woanders steht.
Aber das du es nicht alleine hin bekommst etwas in Google einzugeben klingt eher nach trollen?

Apache Ant ist ein Build Tool: Apache Ant ? Wikipedia


----------



## Gast2 (14. Dez 2011)

Ich glaub auch langsam, dass es ein Troll ist ...


----------



## babuschka (14. Dez 2011)

Bedenkt ihr bitte mal, dass ich Anfänger bin und dass diese Links eventuell etwas zu schwierig für mich sind? Ich verstehe eure Reaktion auf meinen Ausspruch. 

Ich habe also, wie gesagt, jetzt den Quellcode der Testklasse in Eclipse.
Okay. Ich klicke auf Run: Geht nicht.

Da kommt dieses Ant Build.

Muss ich jetzt da was mit machen?
Oder diesen Build Path hinzufügen?

Wie gesagt, in dem Link steht: Project--> Properties

Das kann ich aber bereits nicht anklicken.


----------



## Gast2 (14. Dez 2011)

Mein letzter Beitrag zu diesem Thema: 

1) Wenn das alles zu schwer ist: Fang mit was an was nicht so schwer ist 
2) Ein guter Anfang wäre: Wie lege ich Eclispe Projekt an 
3) Wie kompiliere ich ein Eclipse Projekt 
4) Wie binde ich mein Eclipse Projekt andere Libs ein 
...
100) Ich möchte mit JUnit Unit Tests durchführen 

Du hast anscheinend nicht den blassen Schimmer wie das alles geht willst aber schon Unit Tests nutzen. Lern erst mal Grundlagen!

PS: Ich bedenke vor allem, dass du Student bist, und das ist imho etwas anderes als einem Schüler etwas zu erklären. Von einem Student erwarte ich mehr eigenverantwortliches Arbeiten. SO wird das nichs mit deinem Studium, das kann ich dir versprechen!


----------



## AngryDeveloper (14. Dez 2011)

Wenn du Properties nicht anklicken kannst, wäre es interessant zu erfahren, ob du in Eclipse bisher überhaupt ein Projekt angelegt hast? Ohne Projekt auch keine Properties für das Projekt.
Hast du ein Projekt erstellt, kannst du dort auch Libraries (Jar-Dateien z.B. die JUnit Jar) zum Build Path hinzufügen.

Ant brauchst du nicht und kannst Ant komplett ignorieren.

Wenn du in deinem Projekt (korrekte) JUnit Tests hast, kannst du die mit Rechtsklick Run as -> JUnit Test starten.
Und Mainklassen kannst du ähnlich starten.


----------



## babuschka (14. Dez 2011)

Properties kann ich nicht anklicken, Projects schon.


Und nochmal: ICH suche es mir nicht aus, was die Übungszettel verlangen.
Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde ich in der Tat mit leichteren Dingen anfangen.


----------



## AngryDeveloper (14. Dez 2011)

Dann leg ein Projekt an.


----------



## babuschka (14. Dez 2011)

Kurze andere Frage:

Die java.Dateien liegen in scr und die Class-Dateien in bin?

[Bei einem Projekt in Eclipse.]




Ich frage das deswegen, weil ich von manchen Klassen nur die Class-Dateien vorgegeben habe und ich nicht weiß, wie ich die in das Projekt reinkriege.


----------



## Mofi (14. Dez 2011)

java_ hat gesagt.:


> Kurze andere Frage:
> 
> Die java.Dateien liegen in scr und die Class-Dateien in bin?
> 
> ...



Ja, class Dateien sind im bin-Ordner.

Allerdings reagiert Eclipse manchmal merkwürdig und löscht Sachen die du in den bin Ordner legst, wenn die Dateien nicht irgendwie im src Ordner vorhanden sind.
(Das hatte ich mal mit Bildern, bis ich dahinter gestiegen bin )

Aber du könntest auch googlen, wie man komplilierte class Dateien in dein Projekt bekommst.


----------



## maki (14. Dez 2011)

Mofi,

das ist nicht merkwürdig sondern vollkommen normal.
Im bin Ordner fummelt man nix manuell rein


----------



## AngryDeveloper (14. Dez 2011)

Der bin Ordner wird von Eclipse auch mal gesäubert.
Du kannst diese mit "External Class Folder" ebenfalls bei Libraries hinzufügen. (Ist dir sicher aufgefallen, beim hinzufügen der Jar Datei...)


----------



## faetzminator (15. Dez 2011)

java_ hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe jetzt einen Ordner JUnitTest1, darin die Unterordner test, scr, lib und bin.
> In lib habe ich: junit-4.10
> In scr Class-Dateien.
> In test die java-Dateien der Tests.



Das hab ich dir doch schon exakt beantwortet...


faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> [...] Du musst also dein(e) Jar(s) von JUnit in den Classpath aufnehmen. In der Konsole einfach [c]-cp FooBar.jar;a/b/c.jar[/c] als Parameter mitgeben.



Das heisst also, dass du in der Kommandozeile in den Ordner [c]JUnitTest1[/c] wechselst. Der Parameter für den Classpath sollte also so funktionieren: [c]-cp lib/junit-4.10.jar;bin/[/c].
Wie man der JUnit FAQ entnehmen kann, muss dann [c]java org.junit.runner.JUnitCore <test class name>[/c] aufgerufen werden. Zusammen mit dem Classpath und einer Beispieltestklasse [c]com.foo.bar.YourTest[/c] (ensprechend [c]bin/com/foo/bar/YourTest.class[/c]) müsste also das funktionieren:

```
java -cp lib/junit-4.10.jar;bin/ org.junit.runner.JUnitCore com.foo.bar.YourTest
```

PS:


java_ hat gesagt.:


> [Ich frage, bis es klappt.]


[Vielleicht antwortet auch irgendwann einfach niemand mehr.]


----------

